# Bellsouth DSL Lite



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I was shocked from the speed of web browsing, I was with Earthlink & had so many problems & disconnects I was pulling my hair out, for those that just browse the internet I would strongly recommend BS DSL Lite, the only fall-back is downloading, a little slow, I thought I would upgrade to Ultra but will stay put & for 24.95 you can't go wrong.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Try Bellsouth's DSL Extreme... you'll *love* it!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well I don't know how everyone's location affects their ISP, but I love CABLE!
Been using it for maybe 8 years now, when it first came out and one whole day online was a feat to be amazed by. But I stuck with Roadrunner until it became its own ISP independent of Cox. Now I use Cox Cable Internet and it is so nice, I download programs and I don't even wait, they are there before the dialog box closes out!
Never goes over $40.00 a month either.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

loser, I'd would like to try cable but, not in my area yet, I saw Charter working on the lines here yesterday so I believe it will be soon, is it true cable is more reliable? thats what I heard anyway, like less disconnects?


----------



## Ghosts (Aug 13, 2005)

I have charter and they are more reliable then verizon dsl i know for sure we just have a problem where it will go out for half a day to a full day every 2-3 months. we get speeds around 2.2mbps download and it peaks at 3mbps download while our upload is around 190kbps and peaks at 256kbps.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Cable speeds depend on how many users are on your node. When you first get cable it is very fast, but speeds quickly fall off as the cable company adds more customers. It eventually reaches the point where you are running at dial-up speeds.

I know this because I've had cable, and I did tech support for AT&T @Home (cable internet).


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

brushmaster1 said:


> Cable speeds depend on how many users are on your node. When you first get cable it is very fast, but speeds quickly fall off as the cable company adds more customers. It eventually reaches the point where you are running at dial-up speeds.
> 
> I know this because I've had cable, and I did tech support for AT&T @Home (cable internet).


that sux! If thats true its back to DSL.


----------



## Ghosts (Aug 13, 2005)

Yea SBC has fiber lines (DSL) in our area but cant give us service till the end of the year because of politics but when they get the service up we could get 6mb sustained each way


----------

